# Gas Smell



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi guys 

Car (R33) back now after a long, and I mean, very, very, very, long story. Also, after sorting out issues I have been left to deal as the garage failed to resolve them.

I have or rather the car has a "gas" smell, no not the curry or me ! It had the “smell” when I took it for a test drive, but at that time I/we thought that it was burst gas main in Braintree. It was extremely strong to the point of nearly giving me a headache. It is just like the smell of natural gas that we pump into our homes i.e. if driving along you would think that there was a burst gas main in the local area. It comes and goes and there isn’t a specific to it, i.e. hard acceleration, on overrun, crusing etc. 

Any idea’s as the only gases I am aware of from the car are CO2 which don’t smell like mains gas, unless of course they are trying to gas me ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

carbon canister ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Emiel 

I only have a Carbon Bonnet! LOL


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Catalytic converter?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

errrr, my car witha CAT errr don't think so Sir ! that was one of the first things that went


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O sorry Steve,I meant the canister that's in the engine bay,normally attached to the right of the radiator if your looking from the front,with 2 or 3 wire's going to it?

I had some petrol fume smells once I removed it from my car


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dude. Have a search. I asked the same q a few times. It's the inNer gearstick gaitor I believe but can't remember

Mook


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Emiel

Think that the Air con topper upper ! 

Mook, can you get to whatever it is from the inside the car by removing the gaitor then ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

as mook says. 


And ye remove the gaiter around the gearstick. The rubber bit under is not fitted or split. (well at a guess)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If its the rubber gaiter which over the gear stick and bolts onto the body using a metal ring I have a mint one bud 07973733441


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> If its the rubber gaiter which over the gear stick and bolts onto the body using a metal ring I have a mint one bud 07973733441


Are all your posts to do with bits u have for sale?

At least 75 of your last 100 posts are


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK guys, thanks for the tips, havent been to look yet will wait till tomorrow morn. However, quick Q, what is it that is making the gas smell though ? I have owned the car for 14 years and never had anything like it - admitedly it's been away to ** and there are all sorts of things that weren't there before !! Most not good !!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> OK guys, thanks for the tips, havent been to look yet will wait till tomorrow morn. However, quick Q, what is it that is making the gas smell though ? I have owned the car for 14 years and never had anything like it - admitedly it's been away to ** and there are all sorts of things that weren't there before !! Most not good !!!


The gearbox oil when it gets warm. 

The rubber gaiter keeps the smells out the car. Hence if the gaiter is damaged or not fitted correct the smell comes inside the car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah OK, that makes sense - shame the Skyline specialist the car was with didn't know this !!! Mind y !ou, they didn't know how to stop the ALSD & 4Wd drive fault lights appearing on the display


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Are you sure is only smells when you are driving it?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, can't smell it from outside the car either


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, its a split gater over the gearstick. It the transfer box oil that you can smell. My R32 was like it too. A mini inner CV gater fits...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Does hot gearbox oil smell like gas then ???


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, it blooming stinks like rooted eggs. Pour some ATF into a saucepad, grate some clutch dust into it an bring to the boil.. NICE...

Seriously, hot ATF fluid smells horrible.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I know what breakfast will be then !! BUT rotted eggs is a sulphur smell not a gas smell, need to investigate a bit more but as I say, I am just soooooooooooo surprised that a Skyline expert didn't know what it was when he was sitting next to me when I took the car for a test drive - twice !!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL, I know what breakfast will be then !! BUT rotted eggs is a sulphur smell not a gas smell, need to investigate a bit more but as I say, I am just soooooooooooo surprised that a Skyline expert didn't know what it was when he was sitting next to me when I took the car for a test drive - twice !!!




We may not be correct here mate. Only guessing. Im sure you will know after you check the gaiter. 

if we are correct im sure your tuner would love to hear some feedback so they know for next time. We all have to learn somewhere.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds like my Track GTR a while back and it was my sump ventilation that was directed into the front wing that was drawn into the cabin...So you might want to check the sump vent if it isn't the gearstick gaitor


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Tomorrow, remove your gear gater and unbolt the 1st rubber cover. 10mm socket required. Stick your beak by the other gater and inhale. LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Let me guess, it smells worse when your window is slightly open?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I'd bet a fiver it's the gearstick to transfer case rubber seal!
exact same thing happened to me on my old R33 GTR years ago!
Takamo, if Steve doesnt want the rubber seal I'll take it off you please.

Bob


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Injector seals


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Injector seals


That would smell of petrol though not gas! (unless you're American of course! )

Bob


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> That would smell of petrol though not gas! (unless you're American of course! )
> 
> Bob


Yes I would be American, oh well such will be life!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Guys

Didn't get round to investigating as has a small family crises today.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ah OK, that makes sense - shame the Skyline specialist the car was with didn't know this !!! Mind y !ou, they didn't know how to stop the ALSD & 4Wd drive fault lights appearing on the display


Check your ATTESSA fluid level in the boot, system could need bleeding or topping up...


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> The gearbox oil when it gets warm.
> 
> The rubber gaiter keeps the smells out the car. Hence if the gaiter is damaged or not fitted correct the smell comes inside the car.


I'm experiencing the same problem. The tranny of my GTT was switched to a R33 GTR tranny to match the GTR engine. Either, the tranny isn't sealed correctly or the seals are broken. 





fourtoes said:


> That would smell of petrol though not gas! (unless you're American of course! )
> 
> Bob


HAHAHA, LOL, LMFAO. You're not funny. 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well stripped it down today. Nothing of note, ie no broken seals, however, there was some oil residue around the seal. Made improvised extra seal, so will see how that goes.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Cool Avatar BTW.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, they are my "girls" and both live with me LOL


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Yep, they are my "girls" and both live with me LOL


Seems like you have a case of Yellow Fever. I know a good Doctor you can visit.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thats cos I have owned a Yellow R34 GTT & a Yellow Nissan 350Z "S" Tune ! & still have the registration plate Y6LOW for sale. LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Had a strange call from the garage today, but they hung up, did call and send a mail asking them to contact me again, but they never did.....................


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Had a strange call from the garage today, but they hung up, did call and send a mail asking them to contact me again, but they never did.....................


call the fuss


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Done, but I think you meant Fuzz ?


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Done, but I think you meant Fuzz ?


proves how much Brit slang I know.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> LOL


Lol at this thread, it's not like everyone doesn't know the people involved or who it's aimed at because of your other posts.
I still don't get what you aim to achieve by dealing with things in this manner, just come off the fence or stop dragging it out as it just looks like you're on a smear campaign to get something out of it as compensation yet have forgotten that your actions weren't exactly honest either...

2 wrongs don't make a right but you're only telling one side of the story from what I saw of your car when I was last there. You certainly haven't mentioned that your car was in a crash and needed a lot of other works doing etc.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Matt

With all due respect - nose, business, your, my, out, keep.

Nothing to do with when my car was last "there" and get your facts right, it wasn't in a crash.

I am not posting anything negative or have a "smear" campaign about anyone, but do feel / know I have the right to express my actual FACTS as to my experience/s with anyone and answer any question with FACTUAL answers.

If however you, as the TR fan club and a subversive, is after something more meatier, well you are going to be disappointed my friend as I have and will continue to, let TR Racing have a chance to settle things in a mature adult way. However, if they do not respond I will take another course of action which I have informed them of and they are well aware of.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve,

You're right mate, it's none of my business; oh hang on a minute, I almost forgot the PM you sent me telling me to get my car out of TR Racing ASAP as they're going under and how badly they treated you. In a way, you kinda made it my business didn't you?!

Your car sure did a good impression of a car that'd been in a crash mate, that's factual as was the adjuster not upholding your full claim and you disputing it; which you're entitled to do but you never did disclose and that's a little misleading don't you think?

Call me a TR Racing fan boy if you like, it shows how little you know as I've had issues of my own but unlike you I'm resolving quite amicably at the moment. I just think if you're going to throw accusations around and threaten legal action etc then you should consider your own actions when seeking compensation.
Yeah for sure your delivery date slipped and you had a couple of niggles but now you want compensating when you've actively gone out of your way to damage their reputation (of the man you claimed to be a friend) before you'd even collected your car? Just doesn't add up Steve, just looks like you're someone who wants something for nothing by the way you've gone about it and as an observation after reading your messages...

At the end of the day your situation was an easy fix mate, things could have been settled easily and to your satisfaction but if the tone of your messages and emails are anything to go by, I'd certainly say your personality was a clash with Justin's and you've rubbed each other up the wrong way and now both won't back down. 

Going legal and issuing threats is very expensive and a last resort, trust me I know first hand and you'd be lucky to get anywhere in 2 years!
If you truly want an amicable resolve it'll most likely boil down to who's going to be the bigger man? At the moment you're just at logger heads and getting nowhere fast IMHO.

Like I said 2 wrongs don't make a right mate...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Matt

Your obviously bored this evening.

YOU asked me for my opinion about TR as YOU had concerns as YOUR car and parts were there and YOU asked me for my opinion !!! I did not say they were going under, only the fact that there were only 2 people trying to run a business and if you had any expectations of getting your car back in a certain time (as I was promised) then I suggested that you did indeed move your car out as they overran by 5 months the last time my car was there and by 5 weeks this time ! So as a "kinda friendly advice" way I gave you my opinion, after you asked for it. 

Well if you think you are as close to whomever you think you are you better ask them about my car as it was not in a crash! OK - FACT, I know this, TR know this and the insurance company know this BUT YOU DON'T. There was nothing misleading. Again, if YOU are going to throw accusations about things then YOU need to get your facts right.

Yup, you told me that you sued Abbey. I am not suing anyone, again Nose, Business Out. 

I would also have a conversation with anyone, however, if they keep swearing, threatening and hanging up, how am I supposed to have a conversation? Again, I am not throwing accusations around - I am stating FACT. If you wanted to mediate you are more than welcome?

As for your next paragraph, you don't know the half of it 



> Yeah for sure your delivery date slipped and you had a couple of niggles but now you want compensating when you've actively gone out of your way to damage their reputation (of the man you claimed to be a friend) before you'd even collected your car? Just doesn't add up Steve, just looks like you're someone who wants something for nothing by the way you've gone about it and as an observation after reading your messages...


Again, if you stood outside a workshop in the cold for 6 hours (yes it was 6 hours) after trying to communicate with someone who greeted you with expletives, would you back down?? 



> At the end of the day your situation was an easy fix mate, things could have been settled easily and to your satisfaction but if the tone of your messages and emails are anything to go by, I'd certainly say your personality was a clash with Justin's and you've rubbed each other up the wrong way and now both won't back down


I did try and communicate and settle things in an amicable way, even let them have 2 week leeway to consider the options - and guess what - the same scenario as per usual - no communication!

I am well aware of my course of action/s and so is anyone who knows my tenacity.

I have been in this game for far too long and know what I should get for my hard earn cash.

Steve

PS Its just a shame that you and I are having this conversation and TR can't be arsed


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve mate, not bored at all fella but tired of reading the same things over and over.

BTW, here's my quote for clarity;



Matt J said:


> Steve, just come out with it, I'd like to know the story seeing as my car and thousands of pounds worth of parts are at TR!


I asked you to respond in thread as you were making veiled accusations, you took it upon yourself to then try and remove my custom from TR, I tried to tell you then that if you went legal that it's something to give a great deal of consideration to as it takes a great deal of time, effort and money to do. I'm quite sure I told you I had chosen to take legal action but at no time did I say that I had sued Abbey Motorsport.

As for your car and whether it was crashed, I don't really care to be quite honest mate, ok I'll use different terminology to suit your preference; perhaps I should have said damaged it after an incident at a circuit but to me, that's just something I'd class as a crash.

Perhaps in the end you're right and your situation should be mediated, you're clearly winding each other up and it's getting you nowhere. You do seem to use attack as a form of defence but whatever the ins and outs your clearly not getting the resolve you want.
If you want assistance (not that I can promise they'll listen to me) I'll step in and offer to help resolve your situation as a mediator.

The offer is there should you wish to take it as I can't see you getting any resolve with the damage that's been done on both sides. Your call?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK, I'll respond again to you and this is what TR don't seem to understand, I will "fight" for what I believe is right and the way I have been treated by "them" is a) totally unprofessional, b) downright rude, c) the car is still faulty EVEN THOUGH I HAVE PAID IN FULL d) they refuse to respond in a coherent manner.

You did say that had taken legal action against Abbey, terminology again - be careful as it can catch you out! i.e. again my car was not not crashed, but yes damaged due to a mechanical failure. See I told you; get your fact right first!!

Mmmm, don't know about the winding each other up, I want what is fair and just and TR seem to have a hard hat on and over their ears, but the mouth seems to spout all sorts of verbal abuse. 

As I indicated, I have tried mediation and they ignored it / me for 2 weeks, but if you want to try, you are more than welcome. 

As for damaged done, when you go and collect your car which has had a significant amount of work carried out by someone you have trusted with your pride and joy and you collect your car the feeling should be one of over joyment and a Wow factor as you know you have a fantastic car back - not one of Oh my god what will go wrong next ! I have owned my car for 14 years and never have I had a sense of such unconfidence in the workmanship as I have now, sorry but that is FACT


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

jesus


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

And I thought it was just a bad Gas smell:nervous:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Look Steve, do you want my help or not mate?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Only one way to settle this,in the words of Harry Hill " Fight " :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bigalow - he can't help
Torra - as I say people on here don't know the half of it 
Matt J - as stated yes, if you think you can get through the brick wall
Asiasi - the pen is mightier than the sword ( but I have 3 !!)


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous:


----------

